
Cloud Management with Prolog - zdw
https://dev.to/davidk01/cloud-management-with-prolog-29d8
======
bsaul
Funny how we seem to slowly converge toward the correct balance between custom
DSL and general PL for problems. We won’t be using a custom DSL for every
single problem ( contrary to what lispers initially thought), but we also
won’t be using a single general programming language to rule them all.

slightly off topic : maybe this is the right place to ask: i’ve seen a post a
few years ago about a revolutionnary language to program the web, very
graphical programming oriented, extremely ambitious, but for the life of me i
can’t remember its name. Does anyone here think he knows what i’m talking
about and could help me ?

~~~
theknarf
You might be thinking about Eve ([http://witheve.com/](http://witheve.com/),
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V1ynVyud4M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V1ynVyud4M))

~~~
bpicolo
Extra note: The Eve project was more or less discontinued:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/eve-
talk/YFguOGkNrBo/E...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/eve-
talk/YFguOGkNrBo/EozaCfheAQAJ)

------
externalreality
I like the idea. An easy way to get resource graphs into an environment that
is good at querying such things. I seen a few ideas start this way. They
always seem to get to certain point before the two domains (in this case AWS
configuration and Prolog) have to work so closely that another tool entirely
has to be created (basically a config language close to Prolog but geared
toward the problem domain). I am surprised something like this doesn't already
exist.

~~~
jcims
I’m in the middle of building yet another resource graph. AWS Config actually
provides fairly rich graph information in the relationship data but it’s so
hilariously incomplete in service scope that it’s a non-starter for us.

------
atm0sphere
I agree there's a bazillion different headache-inducing ways to skin this cat.
I also admit to hacking around in ansible/boto to force it to do what I want,
when it doesn't work. I guess I just really don't want to touch prolog.

------
sansnomme
In the same vein: [https://medium.com/@ahelwer/checking-firewall-equivalence-
wi...](https://medium.com/@ahelwer/checking-firewall-equivalence-
with-z3-c2efe5051c8f)

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
This is the second post on Prologue/Datalog in two days. I dabbled with these
as a rules engine a long time ago, and didn't get very deep. Is there a
resurgence?

~~~
coldtea
When you see several posts on the same topic in short day span, then it's
usually people reading the first story, exploring other webpages inspired by
it, finding new stories on the same matter, and posting them. Repeat.

~~~
OJFord
It's also that, assuming you don't read _everything_ on HN, that once you've
read the first one the second one is more likely to stand out to you.

------
auslander
When you'll master Cloudformation you'll never look other way. Key is to
undestand what goes into one stack, no more, no less.

------
xmly
AWS Trust Advisor...

